# Tim Helser SPDK9 in Ohio



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

If anyone has first hand experience w/ Tim, can you please send me via pm or email the pro's and con's? Training abilities? Accomplishments?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is it exactly you are looking for?? Are you getting a dog from him? Are you thinking of training with him??? Just curious.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Just trying to find someone who has trained with him or has some insight to his training and evaluation methods. He recently evaluated a 6 month old puppy from our litter and gave what seems to us to be a completely off the wall evaluation of this particular pup. We are not kennel blind and if the pup IS what he says it is then there is a problem. Luckily Darryl is going to be able to see the pup again in person this weekend to re-evaluate properly.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Google his name, lots of interesting stuff about him going on at Pedigreedatabase.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, that's what i was going to suggest--PDB. but geez on that place you certainly can't count on "impartial" opinions.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

*Anyone know anything on Tammy McDowell*

Any experiences good or bad would be greatly appreciated. Any history on her personal life as well. Where she lives, her favorite food, what she wears to bed at night. Any information made up is good too. In fact, I wish someone out there would just pile up a bunch of lies and send them to me about her.


My point: This is a very unprofessional approach to what you trying to find out, you open yourself up to getting all sort of erroneous information, lies and rumors about a person you should be talking to yourself.

I don't know you or this person you are trying to find out about, but, I wouldn't be very cooperative with you, if you were doing this to me in a public forum. I wouldn't trust your intentions in the least and you may be the most honest person in the world.

So again, please, if anyone out there has any "REAL" personal information on Tammy please share it, so I can post it all over the Internet. 

Bryan


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know anything on Tammy McDowell*

while i might not be so direct about it, bryan does bring up some good points. i guess some more background should be added to your post tammy. do you own the puppy he made the evaluation on? if not, did the person who owns the puppy try and get into a training group that he runs? was the person who owns the puppy just looking to get an evaluation for sport, working, etc and did not necessarily intend on getting the training through him?

if the person that owns the dog was looking to get training from him and he gave the puppy a less than stellar evaluation, what difference would it make how many people trash him? if he doesn't like the dog, he's probably not going to waste his time training it. 

if you're just trying to save face with the owner of the puppy, hell, it's buyer beware. not everyone is going to get superdog when they pick out a puppy...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ann freier said:


> yeah, that's what i was going to suggest--PDB. but geez on that place you certainly can't count on "impartial" opinions.


i repeat.....


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i repeat.....


where would it be? does that place have a forum? link?


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh for goodness sakes, are you kidding me Brian and Tim? Get real. People post daily all over the internet looking to get information on different people, places and things. Did I say in my post that I was looking to get as much trash about Tim as I possibly could so that I'd have proof to give to this person that Tim's evaluation should be worthless? No, I am pretty sure I did not say anything of the sorts. You are more than welcome to plaster my name all over the internet looking for information on me, I could care less, I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE. I am in a public business and am asking for references on someone else in a public business. I am glad that I have posted asking for information on this paritcular person because it has certainly been eye opening and given insight as to how he approaches puppy evaluations from people that actually KNOW him and have trained with him. It is up to me to weed through the information that i get and decide whether it is true or false as we do in life every single day. 

So you would prefer me to call Tim personally to ask him about himself? LOL, personally I have no desire to bullshit with a bullshitter. 

As for me, my favorite food is Mexican food, i'm 5'5, wear size 9 shoes and have red hair and brown eyes. My parents are both deceased, my dad was from NE Texas, my mother from the Fiji Islands, I have 2 sisters. I am somewhat new to the whole working dog world and I have yet to title a dog beyond the lowest PSA level but have aspirations to with my puppy, a sister to the pup mentioned in this post. Darryl Richey and I own a small dog training facility in the Houston,Texas area where our primary focus is pet obedience. I started Houston's first successful Labrador Retriever Rescue program several years ago that I am no longer running but have left in the hands of great individuals. I have 1 child (10 years old), 5 dogs (I think) and 1 horse. Oh and I sleep in really thick, fuzzy flannel pajama's with teddy bears all over them. Hmm...that is all I can think of for now, if you have any additional questions, please let me know.

I am far from being an expert on dog training and I don't ever claim to be. If I were bragging to my unknowing clients about how I had achieved this that and the other you are damned right I'd expect them to go home and search for information on me...that is the beauty of the internet.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> where would it be? does that place have a forum? link?


She is talking about he Pedigree Database...basically the lynch mob of all German Shepherd Boards where they fight, pull hair and call names on a daily basis. www.pedigreedatabase.com , click on German Shepherds and then the message board.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

ok. from reading all the jibberish on the pedigree board, i know nothing about his dog training capabilities, but i can say with certainty that the guy is a moron...


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy McDowell said:


> Did I say in my post that I was looking to get as much trash about Tim as I possibly could so that I'd have proof to give to this person that Tim's evaluation should be worthless?


that's what i got from reading in between the lines. an inference i drew based on the facts you gave. i would guess that if 20 people came to you and said his evaluations are usually spot on, you'd still be looking for the 1 person to say that he's full of beans. <<<once again, just an inference. by no means a fact... 

in the end, what does it matter? he didn't like the puppy. so what. chances are the person who needed a "puppy evaluation" at 6 months probably doesn't know very much about dogs. if they are content with the dog and want to train it up to it's full potential, find someone else...


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Tim,

There was no reason to try to read in between the lines. Tammy was in essence getting information about a public buisness and was then willing to sift through what she might consider "BS". All the research had alraedy been done via the enternet and personal experince was what she requested. Also she requested it by email and that is what the vast amount of people that responded.



In the end it does matter. If he isn't reputable and a poor trainer( I do say if) then the person really shouldn't take his eval as the holy grail. Thats why it makes a difference. I would think that is pretty easy to understand. The person with the dog isn't a professional so yes she was looking to get an eval of the dog. It matters because people would hope to get a eval that is accurate. Sometimes people depend on others, you know that. She was doing the best she could and doesn't deserve to get strewn in the wrong direction, if at all possible. I'm sure you hoped for the same when you first started out.

Darryl


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> that's what i got from reading in between the lines. an inference i drew based on the facts you gave. i would guess that if 20 people came to you and said his evaluations are usually spot on, you'd still be looking for the 1 person to say that he's full of beans.
> 
> in the end, what does it matter? he didn't like the puppy. so what. chances are the person who needed a "puppy evaluation" at 6 months probably doesn't know very much about dogs. if they are content with the dog and want to train it up to it's full potential, find someone else...



Being as you don't know me, I am not looking for the 1 bad reference in a sea of good to steer anyone away from him. If he had all great reference, that would be great. Unfortunately, all I have received via PRIVATE emails has been real information from very well known trainers that know him first hand. Thanks for your very helpful and insightful input though.

So let me get this straight, if I were looking to send my dog to this guy for training, I would be out of line to seek out information online about him and I should believe what he says about himself rather than doing research? If I were looking to get a puppy from a kennel whether it be owned by him or not, I'd be out of line to seek out information online about the kennel? The internet is the information highway-that is exactly what it is and should be used for.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: i'm 5'5, wear size 9 shoes

And my nickname is flipper???? Big ass feet.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: i'm 5'5, wear size 9 shoes
> 
> And my nickname is flipper???? Big ass feet.



Hey, my mom is from an island in the s. pacific...maybe flipper is a long lost cousin??


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy McDowell said:


> So let me get this straight, if I were looking to send my dog to this guy for training, I would be out of line to seek out information online about him and I should believe what he says about himself rather than doing research? If I were looking to get a puppy from a kennel whether it be owned by him or not, I'd be out of line to seek out information online about the kennel? The internet is the information highway-that is exactly what it is and should be used for.


if that's what you had done, then no. you wouldn't be out of line. that is not what you said you were doing. by your posts, you are looking for information on the guy AFTER he gave your puppy a bad evaluation. you can see the difference between that and checking out the guy BEFORE the dog was brought to him can't you?


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> if that's what you had done, then no. you wouldn't be out of line. that is not what you said you were doing. by your posts, you are looking for information on the guy AFTER he gave your puppy a bad evaluation. you can see the difference between that and checking out the guy BEFORE the dog was brought to him can't you?


I'm sorry for being such a terrible person for looking for information after the fact. If it were MY puppy, I WOULD HAVE looked for references before taking it somewhere unknown. Being as this is not my personal puppy and we had no idea the owner of this puppy was going to take it to this guy, we are asking for information afterwards. Sheesh, this isn't rocket science. Please for future reference, can you please post an outline of how you would like things done better in the future so that I will know.

Don't you have fireworks to go pop somewhere or would you rather sit online all night teaching me my p's and q's?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i will give you my outline of how i would like things done better in the future when you give me your outline of how you would like people to respond to your PUBLIC threads. 

whatever...i hope you dig up all the dirt you're looking for...


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

*Still missing the mark Tammy*

My point is: it's of little value to me what a complete stranger says to me about another complete stranger. Newspaper articles, litigation, ok maybe. But, you are trolling around in the gutter for information, better served if you simply meet with them all in person. 

Observe the evaluation in person. Have it video taped. Now, you have "Real Information" not rumor mill stuff from the internet.

I agree, people offer very unfair and biased opinions on the internet all the time. I don't believe in your approach in the least.

Now, if you were choosing to purchase a puppy, that is another matter. But, the knowledge you desire is best served through direct experience. Meet this person Tim, bring other dogs with you if need contrast for your own sake. Then ask him his credentials and ask him to back it up with proof. 

In the Dog world, you'll find trainers putting down Jesus Christ if he was himself a dog trainer. It's the nature of the beast. I have heard so many things said about me in the past, from folks who have never met me or seen my training.

You have gone to the most public of forums to ask about this man, again I ask, how willing do you think he will be to work with you now? I wouldn't touch this either. Some folks simply won't listen to bad news, remaining objective is difficult, when it's your breeding. 

I wish you luck, and hope you can figure things out with your dog. I will keep your personal info only on my computer though, any pics? 

Be at peace,
Bryan


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Still missing the mark Tammy*

Everybody take a deep breath, remember, you can only trash a trainer in PM's or email, not on the board. The person isn't here to defend him or herself. I thank ya all for your cooperation and have a happy 4th. 

Bang ----- booom, red star ----white star ----- ahhhhhhh, oooooooooooo



DFrost


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

*This is what concerns me about you Tammy*

"So you would prefer me to call Tim personally to ask him about himself? LOL, personally I have no desire to bullshit with a bullshitter." 

Tammy's quote above:


You clearly have your mind made up about Tim, and his evaluation, and his professionalism. So why bring it to this board and ask us for opinions?

You have an agenda, you are convinced he was a bullshitter before you posted your request, and also state, you have NO desire to deal with him professionally. Case closed, just move on with a different trainer. Any reason why you need folks on this board to give you more ammo {truthful or not}. I'm glad you feel comfortable with Darryl, perhaps better fortune will come your pups way. But, now Darryl has something to think about doesn't he?

Tammy I know it's hard to follow your babies once they leave the nest. I have had puppies ruined from the handlers themselves, not their trainers. Only to have reflect poorly on my breeding. You can't control everything.

Again, good luck with your dog, and your big feet

Bryan


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: This is what concerns me about you Tammy*

just STOP it, god, you guys remind me of my kids. tim--go to work ok? bryan-you bring up some good points, but could you possibly read the OP carefully and try to understand that T is simply attempting to do some brain-picking of ppl that she trusts to give her an unbiased opinion on someone that she doesn't know? 

with that said, i do not think this forum is the place to ask: it obviously gets much too much like PDB, too fast. we don't need it. let's talk about training.

oh-i wear 8 1/2 to 9 shoes--just makes me a d#$m good swimmer


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I wear (women's) size 11's. Not sure how that reflects on my training abilities or my dog, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This is ridiculous.

And as David says, TAKE IT TO PMs.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> I wear (women's) size 11's. Not sure how that reflects on my training abilities or my dog, but thought I'd throw it out there.


Width? I used to sell shoes. If you're not excessively narrow, buy men's shoes. www.zappos.com if they are really narrow. Don't let them put you in a box. Nothing to be ashamed about, and I bet you have a mean roundhouse.


----------

